# Neuer PC



## McGorbo (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen, baer ich habe nicht besonders viel Ahnung dies bezüglich. Ich habe ein wenig das I-net durchstöbert und bin auf folgende Hardware gestoßen:

Mainboard: Asus M4A87TD EVO, AM§ ATX
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955 Box Sockel AM3 (4x 3,2 GHz)
GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770 1GB GDDR5
RAM: 4GB Kinston ValueRam PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB Sata II 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt/BQT L7
Windows 7 (64Bit)
Gehäuse und Laufwerk sind vorhanden

Und da wollte ich fragen ob diese Teile zusammen auch reibungslos funktionieren würden, um WoW auf Hohen bzw. Ultra Einstellungen spielen zu können.

PS: Falls es dazu schon einen Threat gab bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Mai 2011)

Ist von der Graka und vom Prozessor her nicht das Aktuelle, aber sollte für deine Bedürfnisse mehr als ausreichen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Preis aus, den du dafür bezahlen müsstest? Und wie viel bist du bereit auszugeben für etwas Besseres?
Würde dir zumindest zu einer anderen Graka raten.


----------



## McGorbo (3. Mai 2011)

Schonmal danke für die Antwort und kostet alles bei hardwareversand.de 416,62 Euro + win 7 für 113,99 Euro.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Mai 2011)

win764 113Euro?

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28239&agid=185&pvid=4mm29waxu_gn939m9l&ref=13&lb

hier: 73 Euro, für das ersparte kannste ne HD6850 einbauen.


----------



## McGorbo (3. Mai 2011)

ok war win 7 professional^^


----------



## Caps-lock (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn du jetzt nicht  grade einen alten NT Server irgendwo rumstehen hast, die erweiterten Netzwerkoptionen oder den Windows XP Modus braucsht, dann ist das normale HomePremium ausreichend.


----------



## McGorbo (4. Mai 2011)

Super Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen danke   .


----------



## McGorbo (17. Mai 2011)

Da Ich jetzt keinen neuen Threat öffnen wollte schreib ich es einfach mal hier rein.

Ich wollte fragen ob dieses Notebook zum zocken zu gebrauchen ist? 
also für WoW auf Hoch oder Ultra

http://www.mediamarkt.de/notebooks/index.php?action=highlights&produktwahl=1552&filter_kategorien=&filter_hersteller=&filter_cpus=&filter_grakas=108&filter_preis=3389&filter_ram=3959&filter_hdd=128&filter_display=14&filter_betriebssysteme=&sortierung=random&navi_anzahl=5&navi_seite=1&scroll=0&rand=250097510&flash_link=0&gallery-max=5&gallery-num=5&gallery-back=4&gallery-next=1&gallery-now=5


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2011)

Sollte reichen, wenn du auf maximal Schattendarstellung und hoher Kantenglättung verzichten kannst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Sollte reichen, wenn du auf maximal Schattendarstellung und hoher Kantenglättung verzichten kannst.



ne HD5850M mit DDR3 Ram wird WoW nicht allzu gut auf 1600x900 darstellen können.

-> Hoch + Ultra kannste vergessen.

In der Preiskategorie wird das schwer, bei Notebooks.


----------



## McGorbo (17. Mai 2011)

Und dieses hier?

http://www.mediamarkt.de/notebooks/index.php?action=techdetails&produktwahl=1393&filter_kategorien=&filter_hersteller=&filter_cpus=&filter_grakas=&filter_preis=1205&filter_ram=3862&filter_hdd=128&filter_display=17&filter_betriebssysteme=&sortierung=random&navi_anzahl=5&navi_seite=1&scroll=114&rand=1728335585&flash_link=0

Ich mein der CPU müsste ja reichen, aber bei GPU bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Mai 2011)

McGorbo schrieb:


> Und dieses hier?
> 
> http://www.mediamark...85&flash_link=0
> 
> Ich mein der CPU müsste ja reichen, aber bei GPU bin ich mir nicht sicher.



noch schlimmer. Mediamarkt macht mit Billigrotz Werbung, das reicht nie und nimmer, Anständiges Notebook hätte bei 17,3 Zoll 1920x1080 als Auflösung und ne HD6950M drinn.
Diese Notebooks sind alle qualitativ schlecht und von der verbauten hardware auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## eMJay (17. Mai 2011)

Hoch geht locker. Ultra naja. Aber es geht und dass schon mit einer 5650. Hab hier auch noch einen mit 5850 der Läuft auf Hoch mit 40-60 fps konstant.
Ich spiel mit meinen Notebook im mom aufm Monitor mit Full HD auflösung auf Hoch und hab auch immer über 30 fps.
Vor allem im DX11 Modus hat sich einiges an fps getan.


----------



## McGorbo (17. Mai 2011)

Super danke für die Hilfe 
Hoch würde mir ja schon reichen nur eben das ich keine World of Minecraft Grafik habe und es flüssig läuft.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Mai 2011)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Hoch geht locker. Ultra naja. Aber es geht und dass schon mit einer 5650. Hab hier auch noch einen mit 5850 der Läuft auf Hoch mit 40-60 fps konstant.
> Ich spiel mit meinen Notebook im mom aufm Monitor mit Full HD auflösung auf Hoch und hab auch immer über 30 fps.
> Vor allem im DX11 Modus hat sich einiges an fps getan.



das kann eigentlich gar nicht gehen, verschiedene Test wiederlegen das aber naja wenn du meinst...
http://www.notebookc...st.23823.0.html
Diese ganzen Spiele werden in 1024x768 auf mittel getestet. Wenn sie da akzeptable Frameraten (45 FPS) schafft, wage ich dies bei einer FullHD-Auflösung auf maximalen Details in einem halbwegs modernen Spiel zu bezweifeln!


----------



## mristau (17. Mai 2011)

MediaMarkt verkauft sicher nicht nur Billigrotz, oder wo kaufst du sonst deine Notebooks ein, wo sie ja anscheinend super schnell sind und fast nix kosten, Packard Bell is mit sicherheit nicht der beste Hersteller, aber sicher gut und es stand nirgends in der Beschreibung dass es ein Gamernotebook ist, das natürlich mehr Grafikleistung bräuchte.
Bei MediaMarkt, wie auch bei jedem anderen Händler kriegt man eben mehr Leistung für mehr Euros


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> MediaMarkt verkauft sicher nicht nur Billigrotz, oder wo kaufst du sonst deine Notebooks ein, wo sie ja anscheinend super schnell sind und fast nix kosten, Packard Bell is mit sicherheit nicht der beste Hersteller, aber sicher gut und es stand nirgends in der Beschreibung dass es ein Gamernotebook ist, das natürlich mehr Grafikleistung bräuchte.
> Bei MediaMarkt, wie auch bei jedem anderen Händler kriegt man eben mehr Leistung für mehr Euros



Ich habe NIE gesagt, dass Leistung nicht angemessen honoriert werden muss. Für Hohe Einstellung auf einer mittelhohen Auflösung kannst du durchaus 800-900 Euro für einen Laptop ausgeben. Doch Mediamarkt schlägt auf die Internetpreise ( notebooksbilliger.de ) 20% drauf und wirbt mit nicht aktueller Hardware, wie z.B. Lynnfield Prozessoren.


----------



## eMJay (17. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> das kann eigentlich gar nicht gehen, verschiedene Test wiederlegen das aber naja wenn du meinst...
> http://www.notebookc...st.23823.0.html
> Diese ganzen Spiele werden in 1024x768 auf mittel getestet. Wenn sie da akzeptable Frameraten (45 FPS) schafft, wage ich dies bei einer FullHD-Auflösung auf maximalen Details in einem halbwegs modernen Spiel zu bezweifeln!



Wir hatte das Thema schon so oft und es glaubt keiner. Aber es ist so. Ich kann nur nochmals Screen posten. Heute im Angebot zulaman mit über 40fps. in FullHD


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2011)

Mit meinem Schlepptop klappt das auch recht gut. Intel Q9550 und einer 9800M-GTX in FullHD. Nur Schatten auf Mittel und Kantenglättung 2x. 25-30 FPS sind da immer drin.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> MediaMarkt verkauft sicher nicht nur Billigrotz, oder wo kaufst du sonst deine Notebooks ein, wo sie ja anscheinend super schnell sind und fast nix kosten, Packard Bell is mit sicherheit nicht der beste Hersteller, aber sicher gut und es stand nirgends in der Beschreibung dass es ein Gamernotebook ist, das natürlich mehr Grafikleistung bräuchte.
> Bei MediaMarkt, wie auch bei jedem anderen Händler kriegt man eben mehr Leistung für mehr Euros



Da hat wohl jemand das Internet komplett verschlafen.

Klar kriegt man überall für mehr Euros mehr Leistung, aber bei Media Markt ist die Skala nunmal anders als bei Online-Versandhändlern. Dort kriegst du nämlich im Verhältnis zu Media Markt / Saturn / etc. etc. mehr Leistung für WENIGER Euros. Warum das so ist? Weil Online-Versandhändler keine Verkaufsräume unterhalten müssen, nur einen Bruchteil des Personals brauchen, keine Verkäufer, keine schön gestalteten Regale, usw. usw.

Mit ganz wenigen Sonderangebot-Ausnahmen ist eine Bestellung bei Online-Versandhäusern gerade im Bereich Consumer-Elektronik immer billiger und man kann bequem in wenigen Sekunden den billigsten Anbieter ausmachen.

Der Nachteil einer Online-Bestellung ist hauptsächlich, dass man bei einem Defekt wieder über den Versandweg gehen muss und viele Leute schreckt das ab, weil sie lieber mit dem Gerät physikalisch in ein Geschäft gehen und es dort "auf den Tisch knallen".


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Mai 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mit meinem Schlepptop klappt das auch recht gut. Intel Q9550 und einer 9800M-GTX in FullHD. Nur Schatten auf Mittel und Kantenglättung 2x. 25-30 FPS sind da immer drin.



Deine GPU ist auch deutlich stärker als eine HD5650:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-9800M-GTX.9894.0.html

http://www.notebookcheck.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-5650.23694.0.html


----------



## eMJay (19. Mai 2011)

Naja die Grafikkarte sagt bei WoW nicht immer was aus. Es kommt mehr auf alle Komponenten an. 
z.B. Ich hab hier zwei Rechner einer auf AMD Basis 2x2,7Ghz einer auf Intel 2x3GHz. Auf dem Intel Rechner kann man auf Ultra Spielen auf dem AMD nur auf mittel bis hoch.... Bei identischer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Chamandra (19. Mai 2011)

hallo ihr lieben,

ich nutze mal diesen thread hier, da es sich bei mir um die selbe frage handelt.
mein alter desktop pc läuft jetzt dem stand der spiele hinter her.

zum beispiel rift läuft gerade mal so auf mittelstufe, während neue games wie etwa cliffs of dover nur minimal laufen.
also es ist einfach zeit für etwas neues, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher (eher hardware unerfahren) welches system ich mir kaufen sollte,
dass einigermaßen zukunftsicher ist.
ich habe zwei kandidaten gefunden und würde ganz gern eure meinung dazu hören.

1 möglichkeit:
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T
RAM: 8GB DDR3
Mainboard: Mainboard Asus Crosshair IV Formula&#8206;
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6990

2 möglichkeit
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM
Mainboard: Mainboard Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3
GPU: 2x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560Ti

sollte also nur für´s spielen reichen. festplatte und laufwerk egal.

preislich liegen beide nahe zusammen. welcher ist der bessere ?
und wie zukunftsicher sind die beiden ? ich möchte nicht jedes jahr einen kaufen ! 

lg und vielen dank für eure hilfe
tina !


----------



## Palimbula (19. Mai 2011)

Chamandra schrieb:


> ...
> 1 möglichkeit:
> CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T
> RAM: 8GB DDR3
> ...



2 Kleine Fragen noch zu den beiden Möglichkeiten:

1. Nicht aufgeführte Komponenten (Gehäuse, (optische) Laufwerke, Netzteil, Software, Monitor etc.) hast du bereits und möchtest diese weiter nutzen?
2. Wieviel Geld bist du bereit für alles auszugeben?


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Mai 2011)

Beide Systeme sind in meinen Augen totaler Unsinn. 
Die 6990 ist viel zu teuer und 2 560ti auch.
Davon abgesehen das beide Systeme Multigpus sind und damit für Mikroruckler anfällig.

Da würde ich jetzt lieber weniger Geld ausgeben und in 2 Jahren die Graka einmal tauschen.
Dafür dann den größeren I7 um auf für zukünftige Grakas Reserven zu haben.
Wenn du nicht übertaktest , dann reicht 1333er Speicher und grade die 1600er Module haben teilweise sehr hohe Kühlrippen die mit den CPU Lüftern Probleme haben.

Ich mach mal nen Gegenvorschlag.

Intel Core i7 2600K 
Scythe Mugen 2
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3 
Corsair XMS3 Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 
Gigabyte GV N570OC-13I 
WD Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 
Sony Optiarc AD-7260S 
Cooler Master HAF X
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 

So liegst du bei etwa 1200 Euro für die Hardware, hast einen Prozi er ewig und 3 Tage genug Leistung hat, ein gutes Mainboard, eine schnell Festplatte.
Außerdedem noch eine sinnvolle Graka und ein Netzteil was eine sehr gute 12 Volt Schiene hat und daher sehr stabil eine Graka unterstützt.
Das Gehäuse ist zwar riesig, lässt sich aber sehr gut kühlen, es hat jede Graka Platz und du hast Front USB3.
Sparen kannst du etwa 80 Euro bei der Graka wenn du eine 560ti nimmst, 80 Euro beim Prozi, wenn du einen 2500k nimmst und bis zu 120 Euro am Gehäuse wenn du Ramsch nimmst.


----------



## mristau (19. Mai 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand das Internet komplett verschlafen.
> 
> Klar kriegt man überall für mehr Euros mehr Leistung, aber bei Media Markt ist die Skala nunmal anders als bei Online-Versandhändlern. Dort kriegst du nämlich im Verhältnis zu Media Markt / Saturn / etc. etc. mehr Leistung für WENIGER Euros. Warum das so ist? Weil Online-Versandhändler keine Verkaufsräume unterhalten müssen, nur einen Bruchteil des Personals brauchen, keine Verkäufer, keine schön gestalteten Regale, usw. usw.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab sicher nicht das Internet verschlafen, kaufe selber alles einzeln zusammen, aber seine Behauptung war, MediaMarkt verkauft Billigrotz, damit wäre dann quasi jeder Hersteller schlecht, denn Mediamarkt verkauft auch z.B. Dell PCs und überleg mal wieso ein OnlineHandel billiger ist, die zahlen wenig bis garkeine Miete für Lager- und Geschäftsräume, etc..
Mir gefiel nur diese Behauptung nicht das Mediamarkt nur Billigrotz verkauft, ich krieg dort alles, was ich auch beim K&M, Mindfactory etc. kaufen kann, zwar recht wenig was Einzelteile angeht, aber Maus/Tastatur Gehäuse und sowas schau ich mir lieber vor Ort an, bevor ich kaufe.
Es gibt durchaus auch bei OnlineHändlern teure und billigere, Arlt/K&M/Alternate sind z.B. relativ teuer und die fertig PCs dort, kriegt man teils bei MediaMarkt identisch und billiger, wobei fürs Spielen fast gar kein FertigPC optimal ausgestattet ist, wenn man mal von AlienWare/PurePC und anderen GamerPC Firmen absieht, die ihre PCs gerade dafür bauen


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Mai 2011)

Dann bleibt aber immernoch das Problem. dass viele Komplettpcs numal einfach nicht so toll sind.
Der Grund dafür ist erstens, das man unter nem schicken Plastikbombergehäuse viel kaschieren kann und zweitens, dass diese PCs mal irgendwann gebaut werden und dann halt rumstehen.
Die Hardware hat im Januar mal 900 Euro gekostet + 100 Euro für die Mühe das Ding zu bauen = 1000 Euro.
Der PC steht 6 Monate rum, vergleichbare Hardware kostet 700 Euro udn schon ist das Ding 200 Euro zu teuer.

Da die Händler das wissen, müssen sie das gleich mit einkalkulieren und darum sind Komplettpcs halt teilweise etwas teurer.
Zumal auch viele Leute nun wirklich keine Ahnung von PCs haben und froh sind, dass es einfach nur ein anonymer schwarzer Kasten ist, aus dem ein Bild rauskommt.


----------



## mristau (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bestreite nicht das Komplett PCs meistens wenig zum Gaming taugen, meistens wird an Grafikkarte gespart um mit anderem werben zu können, aber das heißt nicht, dass MediaMarkt Billigrotz verkauft
Außer bei Dell die Alienware Rechner und PurePC sind meistens auch keine GamingRechner sondern einfache Büro-Computer, oder sowas
Ich persönlich stell mir nen PC immer bei Alternate im PC-Builder zusammen und schau dann wo ich mit den Komponenten am günstigsten weg komme
Wer sich halt net so gut auskennt, nimmt am besten nen Basis-PC oder fragt nach


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> ...
> Mir gefiel nur diese Behauptung nicht das Mediamarkt nur Billigrotz verkauft,* ich krieg dort alles, was ich auch beim K&M, Mindfactory etc. kaufen kann*


Nein, nie im Leben. Mediamarkt hat ein Verhältnismäßig winziges Sortiment. Gerade bei Hardwarekomponenten. Da gibts ein paar Komplett PCs und ein "paar" (wenige) Einzelkomponenten und das wars dann auch.



> , zwar recht wenig was Einzelteile angeht, aber Maus/Tastatur Gehäuse und sowas schau ich mir lieber vor Ort an, bevor ich kaufe.



Gerade bei Gehäuse (gute ohne Netzteil) geht die Auswahl bei Media Markt gegen Null. Und sonst ist es eben doch wieder "Billigrotz" mit LCPower Netzteil integriert - Nein Danke.



> Es gibt durchaus auch bei OnlineHändlern teure und billigere, Arlt/K&M/Alternate sind z.B. relativ teuer und die fertig PCs dort, kriegt man teils bei MediaMarkt identisch und billiger


Klar gibt es unterschiedlich teure Online Händler. Aber bitte zeig mir wo man bei Mediamarkt identische und billigere PCs bekommt als bei Arlt/K&M/Alternate.

Noname Mainboard, noname Speicher, noname Netzteil und Plastikgehäuserotz ist nicht "identisch".



> , wobei fürs Spielen fast gar kein FertigPC optimal ausgestattet ist, wenn man mal von AlienWare/PurePC und anderen GamerPC Firmen absieht, die ihre PCs gerade dafür bauen



Der Satz ergibt Null Sinn. Es gibt genügend Firmen die Gamer PCs bauen und die auch "optimal" ausgestattet sind (wobei ein FertigPC nie 100% alle individuellen Wünsche berücksichtigen kann - das hat aber nichts mit Gamer oder nicht zu tun). Und Alienware=Dell und überteuert bis zum geht nicht mehr. Die Aufpreispolitik ist fast wie bei Apple.

Für Office sind fast gar keine FertigPCs optimal ausgestattet, wenn man mal von Dell, HP etc. absieht, die spezielle OfficePCs bauen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Mai 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nein, nie im Leben. (...)



qft


----------



## mristau (19. Mai 2011)

Du hättest dein Zitat einen Satz weiter lesen sollen, es gibt nur recht wenig Einzelteile.. Also unser MediaMarkt hier hat 4-5 Regale an PC-Einzelteilen, sicher nicht soviel Auswahl wie Alternate&Co, aber genug um nen PC zu bauen. Einzige was es wirklich kaum gibt sind Gehäuse, aber den Rest gibts dort, jedenfalls hier im MediaMarkt

MediaMarkt verbaut nicht mehr NoName Artikel in den aktuellen Rechnern, als andere Firmen, mein Bruder hat sich dort 2 gekauft, einmal ASUS Board, einmal MSI, die Gehäuse sind dieselben die man so auch anderswo kaufen kann, es gibt einfach überall schlechte und gute PCs.

Wenn man natürlich nen PC für 199€ kaufen will, muss man überall davon ausgehen das Billigteile drin sind


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Du hättest dein Zitat einen Satz weiter lesen sollen, es gibt nur recht wenig Einzelteile.. Also unser MediaMarkt hier hat 4-5 Regale an PC-Einzelteilen, sicher nicht soviel Auswahl wie Alternate&Co, aber genug um nen PC zu bauen. Einzige was es wirklich kaum gibt sind Gehäuse, aber den Rest gibts dort, jedenfalls hier im MediaMarkt
> 
> MediaMarkt verbaut nicht mehr NoName Artikel in den aktuellen Rechnern, als andere Firmen, mein Bruder hat sich dort 2 gekauft, einmal ASUS Board, einmal MSI, die Gehäuse sind dieselben die man so auch anderswo kaufen kann, es gibt einfach überall schlechte und gute PCs.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich nen PC für 199&#8364; kaufen will, muss man überall davon ausgehen das Billigteile drin sind



Die Mediamarkt PCs die ich bisher gesehen habe (>10):

Qualitativ unter aller Kanone liegendes Blech / Plastikgehäuse.
Netzteil von LC-Power oder sonstigen Feuerwerkskörperherstellern.
Billiges Board, das zwar von namhaften Herstellern ist, dann aber denn billigsten Chipsatz hat.
Kein Konzept beim Kabelmanagement.
Lüfter die teilweise wirklich nerven, von der Lautstärke.
Völlig unsinnige, überteuerte Zusammenstellungen:

z.B.
Phenom II X6 1055T
HD 6570
8 GB RAM
1 TB Festplatte 
699,-

Was kriegen wir für 700,- ? 

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE ~ 145,-
 Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~ 34,-
 Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 150,-
 RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 31,-
 Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme ~ 71,-
 Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB ~ 32,-
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~ 54,-
 Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
Zusammenbau: 20,- hardwareversand / 80,- Alternate

(bei ungefähren Preisen) unter 700,-

Leistungsplus (Spiele) : > +100%


----------



## OldboyX (20. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Du hättest dein Zitat einen Satz weiter lesen sollen, es gibt nur recht wenig Einzelteile.. Also unser MediaMarkt hier hat 4-5 Regale an PC-Einzelteilen, sicher nicht soviel Auswahl wie Alternate&Co, aber genug um nen PC zu bauen. Einzige was es wirklich kaum gibt sind Gehäuse, aber den Rest gibts dort, jedenfalls hier im MediaMarkt



Moment. Plötzlich änderst du deine Aussage völlig. "Genug um einen PC zu bauen" hat der Händler um die Ecke mit seinem 25 Quadratmeter Miniladen auch im Sortiment. Das war aber nie Gegenstand der Diskussion "irgend einen PC" zu bauen. es ging doch gerade um eine große Auswahl und gute Preise. Die hat Media Markt nunmal nicht.



> MediaMarkt verbaut nicht mehr NoName Artikel in den aktuellen Rechnern, als andere Firmen, mein Bruder hat sich dort 2 gekauft, einmal ASUS Board, einmal MSI, die Gehäuse sind dieselben die man so auch anderswo kaufen kann, *es gibt einfach überall schlechte und gute PCs.*



Das war auch nie Gegenstand der Diskussion. Natürlich gibt es auch beim Media Markt MSI Teile und Sapphire und Asus usw. Hier in der Diskussion geht es darum WELCHE TEILE GENAU und ZU WELCHEM PREIS GENAU.

Der letzte Teil ist einfach nur Schmarrn. Man kann IMMER die saure Zitrone erwischen, egal wie teuer/hochwertig ein Produkt ist, das ist aber etwas völlig anderes als einem H ändler der Chinaböller mit Plastikhülle und OEM Schrott überteuert verschleudert vs. einem anderen Händler der ordentliche Komponenten zu einem fairen Preis verkauft.

Wenn du dich zu wenig auskennst um den Unterschied festzustellen (wie fast alle potentiellen Kunden), dann ist das deine Sache.




> Wenn man natürlich nen PC für 199&#8364; kaufen will, muss man überall davon ausgehen das Billigteile drin sind



Auch das ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion. Es geht darum, was ich bei welchem Händler für 199 &#8364; bekommen kann. Da steht Media Markt in der großen Mehrheit der Fälle schlechter da als Online-Händler.

Nicht umsonst gabs da vor kurzem große Streitigkeiten im Konzern und das Management wurde "gefeuert" weil MM/Saturn den gesamten Online-Markt verschlafen hat. Man hat jahrelang an Filialen festgehalten die ihre Preise weitgehend selbst festlegen können (entsprechend hoch sind die dann auch meistens) mit dem Argument, dass man sich bei einem Internet-Auftritt auf den massiven Preiskonkurrenzkampf einlassen hätte müssen.

Schön langsam spüren die Jungs aber den entgangenen Umsatz, weil eben doch immer mehr Leute auf Online-Versand ausweichen, weil billiger, besser und in vielen Fällen sogar noch kulanter / freundlicher usw. als diese Kette. Also versucht man jetzt wohl in das Online-Geschäft einzusteigen, wer weiß wie bald und wie erfolgreich usw.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Mai 2011)

Die einzigen Vorteile die der Einzelhandel noch hat sind Sérvice und die Möglichkeit etwas sofort zu kaufen.
Und zumindest den Service hab ich bei meinen letzten 3 PC käufen immer genutzt und im Grunde spricht nichts dagegen auch etwas mehr Geld im Einzelhandel auszugeben,

Meinen letzten Rechner hab ich mir bei vor 3 Jahren bei Atelco zusammenstellen lassen und hab dort (zwar mit ner Woche mehr Lieferzeit als versprochen) einen Rechner bekommen der wirklich super gut gebaut war (da stecken mindestens 1 dutzend Kabelbinder drin ), bei dem ich jetzt immernoch 2 Jahre Garantie habe und vor allem mit dem ich jetzt immernoch ohne Probleme zocken kann.

Grade die Möglichkeit auch nach 4 Jahren und 11 Monaten in den Laden gehen zu können um etwas reparieren zu lassen, waren mir halt die 100 Euro wert, besonders wenn man überlegt wie teuer sonst Garantieverlängerungen auch nur auf 3 Jahre sind.

Man sollte halt nur darauf achten, dass der Laden wohin man geht schon länger existiert . Den Rechner davor hab ich in nem kleinen Computerladen gekauft (weil der grad recht billig war) und den Laden gabs noch 3 Monate...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Mai 2011)

Hiho, ich bin, nach dem der Lapi ja zum Hersteller zurück ging auf der suche nach einem PC, ein Bekannter hat mir jetzt folgendes zusammengestellt:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX AM3 ATX DDR3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE 6x3.30GHz
Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 120mm 1400rpm 0-26dB(A)
SSD: OCZ SSD Vertex 2 Extended 60GB MLC 2.5" SATAII
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GB 32MB SATA II
Arbeitsspeicher: A-Data 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E8 550W 80+ silber ATX
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5
DVD/BR Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA
Gehäuse: Revoltec Seventy 2 ATX 2xUSB3.0 1xeSATA

Alternativ vorgeschlagen hätte er mir:
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 LE Rev.3 P67
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600K 4x3.40 GHz So 1155 BOX

Jetzt meine Frage an euch passt das so, kann/muss man noch was machen, kann was rauslassen usw. Wie sind die unterschiede von AMD zu Intel oder ist das eher Geschmacksache? Preislich lande ich jetzt bei ca. 970&#8364;
Außerdem hat er gemeint ich soll mir eine extra Kühlpaste holen und die vorhandene abmachen, ratsam und sinnvoll oder reicht die die beim Kühler drauf ist aus?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## bifrost1 (22. Mai 2011)

Mein Vorschlag:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870 UD3 Rev 3.1 AM3+ ATX DDR3
 Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE 4x 3.20GHz Boxed
 Prozessorkühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 120mm 1400rpm 0-26dB(A)
 SSD: Crucial m4 64GB
 Festplatte: Samsung Ecogreen F3 1000GB 32MB SATA II
 Arbeitsspeicher: A-Data 8GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 Value
 Netzteil: Seasonic X-560
 Grafikkarte: XFX HD 6970 2048MB GDDR5/EVGA GTX 570
 DVD/BR Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30 Blu-Ray SATA
 Gehäuse: Revoltec Seventy 2 ATX 2xUSB3.0 1xeSATA//ist geschmackssache, für mich wäre das teil nix würde eher zum lancool k58 tendieren

alternativ:
 Mainboard: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz So 1155 BOX
 Prozessor: Asus P8P67 B3 P67

du brauchst keine extra WLP, wenn du kein massives OC betreiben möchtest, tuts die vom Mugen auch


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, ich bin, nach dem der Lapi ja zum Hersteller zurück ging auf der suche nach einem PC, ein Bekannter hat mir jetzt folgendes zusammengestellt:
> 
> Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H 890GX AM3 ATX DDR3
> Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE 6x3.30GHz
> ...



Ne, dass passt so. Bezüglich Intel und AMD: Fakt ist, dass der Intel den AMD im Regen stehen lässt, was Geschwindigkeit angeht. Auch in Spielen kann der AMD nicht gegen den Intel anstinken. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache,
dass der AMD auch gut ist und mit Sicherheit noch lange Zeit allen Anforderungen gewachsen sein wird. Und wegen Kühlpaste sage ich auch mal, dass die Paste, welche beim Mugen mitgeliefert wird grundsätzlich ausreichend ist.
Du kannst dir andere kaufen, aber wirst davon keinen Nutzen ziehen. Der Mugen kühlt das Ding auch so locker runter. Mit ner besseren Paste holst du halt vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Grad raus. Aber was hast du davon?
Nichts! So oder so wird er kühl genug sein. Aber mach mal, wie du willst. Highend-Paste kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Bei der Festplatte könntest du auch mal nach der F3 SpinPoint schauen. Die ist ja auch schon mit 1 TB verfügbar. Kostet ca. 40 Schleifen. Wie der Test so ausfiel, weiß ich nicht. Google einach mal ein bisschen.
Irgendwas werden sie hoffentlich schon an der verbessert haben. 

Ansonsten schönes Ding. Egal, wie du dich entscheiden solltest. Meine Entscheidung würde auf den Intel fallen.

Beim Gehäuse musst dich halt vergewissern, ob der Mugen auch passt. Der ist schon derbe groß.

Edit:

Noch ein Einwand: Angeblich kommt Mitte Juni schon der neue AMD (Bulldozer) raus. Den würde ich auf jedenfall noch abwarten. Ist ja nicht meh lange hin.
Vielleicht rockt der ja richtig und du ärgerst dich dann. Würde mir auf jedenfall so gehen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Mai 2011)

Meinste das der Bulldozer um vieles besser sein wird als die jetzigen AMD/Intel Prozessoren?


----------



## OldboyX (23. Mai 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Meinste das der Bulldozer um vieles besser sein wird als die jetzigen AMD/Intel Prozessoren?



Denke nicht. Angeblich soll das Topmodell des Bulldozer ja etwas über dem 2600K von Intel liegen. Angeblich soll auch die Stromaufnahme im Idle exzellent sein (eventuell insgesamt also stromsparender). An den Xtreme kommt der BD aber wohl nicht ran.

Alles bitte cum grano salis nehmen.


----------



## Klos1 (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn er leicht über den 2600er Intel liegen würde, dann wäre er doch schon mal ne ganze Ecke besser, als die jetzigen AMD's. Und das Warten hätte sich somit in meinen Augen schon mehr als gelohnt.
Außerdem ist der Extreme von Intel jetzt auch nicht soviel schneller, als ein 2600er. Die schenken sich nicht sonderlich viel. In einigen Tests liegt der 2600er sogar vorn. Also, für mich wäre das wie gesagt schon ein voller Erfolg für AMD.
Anzunehmen, dass ein Bulldozer einen 2600k den Erdboden gleich macht, wäre eh etwas utopisch gewesen.


----------



## OldboyX (24. Mai 2011)

Ja sorry, habe mich unklar ausgedrückt.

Besser als die jetzigen AMD Prozessoren? Ja, wohl deutlich.
Besser als die jetzigen Intel Prozessoren? Nein, eher gleich / ähnlich schnell. Eventuell stromsparender im idle (weiß ich aber noch nicht sicher).

Was der Bulldozer Release in jedem Fall bewirken könnte ist ein Preiskampf und warten kann sich lohnen. In jedem Fall aber dann etwas länger warten, weil Release > market skimming > Preisschlacht.

Juli/August sollten die Preise dann richtig gut sein (wenn nicht irgendwelche Wafer-Shortages oder Nachwirkungen der Japan-Katastrophe hier dreinpfuschen).


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Mai 2011)

Gut, so lang kann ich eindeutig nicht mehr warten, da mein PC schon jetzt nur noch sehr instabil läuft.


----------



## Littlecool (24. Mai 2011)

kA obs schon steht aber ich würde auch in Zukunft zu nem LGA 1155 greifen egal ob der Bulldozer ein bisschen schneller ist oder nicht, da die pro kern Effizienz bei nem i7-2600 viel viel besser is als bei dem Bulldozer.... 
was will man mit ner 8 kern CPU wenn die meisten spiele sowieso 2 bzw 4 kerne annehmen?

Wenn der Bulldozer 8 kerner ca so schnell is wie nen 4 kern i7-2600 dann hat ein Kern vom Bulldozer ca die Hälfte der kraft von nem i7-2600 Kern... 
was HT jetzt an mehrleistung bringt kA ist aber sicherlich nicht viel...

is ja beim i7-990x genau das gleiche in Sachen PRO kern leistung liegt der i7-2600 klar vorn


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2011)

Woher willst du das denn jetzt schon wissen? Es gibt nur Gerüchte. Außerdem geht die Rechnung nicht so ganz auf. Wenn der Bulldozer in zum Beispiel Spielen das gleiche leistet, wie der Intel, dann wäre er pro Kern auch genauso leistungsfähig, da Spiele, wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast, gerade mal mehr oder weniger gut mit Quad skalieren. Nur weil der Bulldozer dann 8 Kerne hat, kannst du nicht sagen, der Intel hätte automatisch eine bessere Leistung pro Kern, da je nach Spiel maximal 4 Kerne asynchron arbeiten können und das auch nicht immer. Die anderen Kerne machen genau garnichts. Was du da erzählst ist mir also erstmal zu schwammig. Um die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Kerns zu testen, bräuchstest du eine Anwendung, du auch nur auf einen läuft, also ganz und garnicht multithreading unterstützt. Dann kannst du vergleichen, was pro Kern los ist. Solche Daten gibt es aber nicht, es gibt bisher überhaupt nichts handfestes von Bulldozer.


----------



## Littlecool (24. Mai 2011)

Bei mir geht die Rechnung vollkommen auf 

nehmen wir mal an der Bulldozer 8 Kerner und der Intel i7-2600 haben 100% die gleiche Leistung.... 

Doch der Intel hat 4 Kerne und der AMD 8 Kerne daraus geht doch schon auf  das ein Kern von einem Intel, 2 Kernen eines AMD´s gleich kommt.

Wenn der Bulldozer PRO Kern genau die gleiche power hat wie ein i7-2600, dann müsste er ja doppelt so schnell sein.

Hab doch gesagt das der i7-990X im gesamten schneller ist aber im Pro kern vergleich abstinkt 



Das es 100% stimmt wird wohl nicht sein aber die Vermutungen das der Bulldozer ca. die Leistung eines i7-2600k hat verdichten sich


----------



## Klos1 (24. Mai 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Rechnung vollkommen auf
> 
> nehmen wir mal an der Bulldozer 8 Kerner und der Intel i7-2600 haben 100% die gleiche Leistung....
> 
> ...



Tja...sorry, aber dann verstehst du nichts von der Materie, wenn für dich diese Rechnung aufgeht. Du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass der Intel pro Kern das doppelte leistet, wie ein Bulldozer, wenn bei der zum Test herangezogenen Software, welche mit 4 Kernen skaliert, beide auf die gleiche Leistung kommen. Der AMD zieht in dem Fall doch garkeinen Nutzen aus seinen acht Kernen. Im Gegenteil, sie fallen ihm hier sogar zur Last. Denn zu keiner Zeit können sie parallel arbeiten, weil unsere Beispielsoftware ja nur mit 4 Kernen skaliert. Somit hat das OS nur zusätzlichen Verwaltungsaufwand, dem kein Nutzen gegenüber steht. Wie sehr das manchmal bremsen kann, dass sieht man beim HT des CoreI7. Programme, welche nur mit 2 Kernen skalieren sind ohne HT oftmals deutlich schneller. Daraus dann auf die Leistung pro Kern schließen zu wollen ist eine absolute Milchmädchenrechnung und sonst nichts.
Sie ist völlig haltlos. Noch dazu ist es, bis auf irgendwelchen synthetischen Benchmarks bei den Applikationen einfach unmöglich, dass 1:1 umzurechnen, da sogar ein Programm, welches mit 8 Kernen skaliert, dieses ganz und gar nicht immer tun wird. Das ist kein fester Wert, es ist stark schwankend. An manchen Stellen im Programm bietet es sich vielleicht an, an anderen wiederum nicht.

Wenn du die Leistung pro Kern ermitteln willst, dann brauchst du ein Programm, welches auch nur einen Kern belastet. Dann kannst du beide vergleichen. Was du da machst, ist Wischiwaschi, weil du die Komponente "Software" völlig außer acht lässt. Diese ist aber elementar. Allein sie entscheidet, wie sehr ein Bulldozer von seinen 8 Kernen profitieren kann, ob er überhaupt davon profitiert, oder sie gegebenenfalls sogar mehr Hindernis sind, als alles andere.

Wenn du also aus einem Benchmark-Test, welcher weiß der Geier wieviel Programme beinhaltet, die völlig unterschiedlich mit Mehrkernprozessoren skalieren, eine Leistung pro Kern ableiten willst, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass du in meinen Augen ganz schön auf dem Holzweg bist.

Vielleicht hast du dich aber auch nur etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Jedenfalls, für einen solchen Test braucht es ein Programm. Dieses läuft bei Intel auf einem Kern und bei AMD auf einen Kern. Wer hier schneller ist, hat auch mehr Leistung pro Kern. Aber du kannst einem Octa-Core nicht weniger Leistung pro Kern zusprechen, nur weil er in einer Anwendung, die an manchen Code-Passagen halbwegs mit Quad skaliert, nur gleichschnell ist, wie ein 4-Kern.
Das ist absoluter Unfug.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich finde den 2600k von der Preis/Leistung zu teuer, der 2500 ist jetzt und auch in der näheren Zukunft schnell genug für alles.
Bei SSDs würde ich bis Ende des Jahres warten, da sie momentan noch zu teuer sind.
Ich würde die Sapphire gegen eine Asus 6950 (vielleicht ist es subjektiv, aber ich hab in letzter Zeit viele kaputte Sapphire gesehen) tauschen.
Bluraylaufwerke sind momentan auch noch zu teuer und wenn du nicht wirklich vorhast Bluerays auf dem Rechner zu schauen, dann nimm nen DVD Brenner und rüste Bluray nach

Also 2600k raus und 2500 rein.
SSD und Samsungplatte raus und sowas wie ne WD 1TB Black Caviar Sata 6gb/s Platte rein.
Sapphire 6950 raus, Asus 6950 rein (subjektiv).

Zum Thema schnell genug...
Mein alter Dualcore 775 Prozi reicht immernoch für alle Spiele die ich spielen möchte aus.
Vielleicht muss ich jetzt langsam mal die Grafikeinstellungen etwas absenken, aber an Prozessorleistung für neue Spiele reicht auch locker ein 100 Euro Prozi von AMD.
Niemand der einen PC für den Alltagsgebrauch haben möchte braucht dementsprechend mehr Leistung...

Ich hab auch selten erlebt, dass der Prozi dauerhaft auf Anschlag läuft, also reden wir grade davon ob man für eine deutsche Autobahn lieber einen Ferrari oder einen Bugatti haben möchte.

Davon abgesehen gabs erst letztens nen Bericht in einer dieser Hardwarezeitschriften, dass die normale Technik sich so langsam den Grenzen nähert.
Viel schneller als jetzt werden einzelne Prozikerne wohl nicht mehr, also geht die Architektur immer mehr in die Breite.
Das erkennen die Hardwarehersteller und lassen deutlich mehr Programmcode parallel abarbeiten und deshalb werden Multicores in der Zukunft immer besser ausgenutzt werden.


----------



## Littlecool (24. Mai 2011)

Die Leistung Pro kern kann man ganz gut feststellen indem man die anderen deaktiviert  und dann den Bench laufen lässt 100% save ;D

Und für Beispieel is ja der 980/990X da
Und wo habe ich von wegen was von Software gesagt Oo Wenn ich ne Software für sowas hernehmen soll dann fällt mir als erstes Cinebench ein... gibt noch andere die noch genauer sind 
1 Arbeiter stellt alleine 100 waren her während in einer anderen Fabrik 2 Arbeiter zusammen 100 herstellen  alle 3 stellen das gleiche her um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen  
wer ist nun der effizientere Arbeiter? 

und jetz da es nicht viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat abwarten und Tee trinken bis die ersten Benches kommen 


@Caps: in Sachen Technik und grenzen hab ich iwo mal etwas von Lichtprozis gehört...
viel viel schneller als alles andere da Lichtgeschwindigkeit blabla vll wirds das ja


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Mai 2011)

> 1 Arbeiter stellt alleine 100 waren her während in einer anderen Fabrik 2 Arbeiter zusammen 100 herstellen  alle 3 stellen das gleiche her um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen
> wer ist nun der effizientere Arbeiter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine LPG muss 80 Tonnen Weizen im Jahr produzieren und hat zwangsweise 8 Genossen die dort arbeiten.
Eine andere LPG muss 80 Tonnen Weizen im Jahr produzieren und hat 4 Genossen die dort arbeiten.

Die 8 Genossen produzieren jeder 25 Tonnen Weizen im Jahr und 120 Tonnen vergammeln.
Die 4 Genossen produzieren jeder 55 Tonnen Weizen im Jahr und 140 Tonnen vergammeln.

Und da sie das erkannt haben legen viele der Genossen die Füsse hoch und tun das Jahr über nix, denn es reicht schon völlig aus, wenn die Hälfte der Genossen arbeitet.


----------



## Littlecool (24. Mai 2011)

Haha der is gut  

Geht ned darum was sinn macht sondern was geht 

Bugatti Ferrari war scho nen gutes beispiel 

Gamer werden noch lange Spaß an ihren alten Core2 Quad oder Phenom II zeugs haben da viele noch nicht ausgelastet sind von spielen
Ausgenommen sowas wie GTA oder FSX ETC.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2011)

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass du es zu allgemein ausgedrückt hast. Von Kernen deaktivieren hast du auch nie was geschrieben. Bei dir hörte es sich so an, als dass du beide einfach gegeneinander antreten lassen willst, völlig gleichgültig, welche Software nun verwendet wird und wer schneller ist, hat auch die größere Effizienz pro Kern. Und das ist falsch. Wenn du das testen willst, ohne jetzt Kerne zu deaktivieren, dann brauchst du hierfür ein spezielles Test-Szenario. Du brauchst eine Anwendung, von der du weißt, dass sie sehr gut mit 8 Kernen skaliert.
Dann musst du zumindest konkret beim 2600er HT deaktivieren, denn faktisch kann er mit diesen auch 8 Threads asynchron abarbeiten, denn er hat somit 8 logisch Einheiten. Und wenn du dieses Programm nun auf beiden testest und der Intel wirklich gleich schnell ist, dann kannst du sagen, dass der Intel pro Kern deutlich mehr Leisung hat. Zwar immer noch nicht doppelt so schnell, weil dein Programm bestimmt niemals zu 100% mit Octa skaliert und dieser Wert schwankend sein wird, aber du hast schon mal Anhaltspunkte. Testest du aber auf einem Programm, dass nur mit 4 Kernen skaliert, dann ist der Test unbrauchbar. Das wollte ich damit sagen. Und das ging bei dir niemals genau hervor. Du hast es einfach allgemein formuliert, was man so nicht stehen lassen kann. Die Software ist das Entscheidende.

Um das mit deinem Beispiel auszudrücken: du hast zwei Fließbänder, an welchen nur ein Arbeiter Sinn macht, weil eben sagen wir mal die aufkommende Arbeit von ihm allein leicht zu bewältigen ist. Trotzdem stellst du beim zweiten Fließband nun einen zweiten Arbeiter hin.
Und jetzt sagst du, der eine Arbeiter leistet das doppelte. Obwohl am zweiten Fließband der zweite Arbeiter nur rumsteht, weil einfach nicht genug da ist für zwei. Du ziehst aus dem zusätzlichen Arbeiter deshalb keinen Nutzen. Erst, wenn du ein drittes Fließband hast.
Genau so ist es mit der Software. Skaliert bei einem Octa die Software nicht mit acht Kernen, so kannst du es nicht für deine Bewertung heranziehen. Die Anzahl der Fließbänder wären hier die Threads des Programms. Die Arbeiter die Kerne.


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

Man sollte schon mit HT benchen lassen den die CPU hat immer noch nur 4 kerne und halt HT

Pro kern kann man aber auch mit allen kernen Benchen lassen. 
Cinebench nutzt alle kerne und auch alle threads von HT... 

dann einfach Ergebnis bei Intel durch 4 bzw bei AMD durch 8 und du hast die PRO kern power easy going.

Beispiel i7-970und I7-2600 Beide @4Ghz

i7-970	= Score 10,27		:6= Score 1,712 Pro Kern
i7-2600k	=Score 7,86		:4= Score 1,965 Pro Kern

Also Sandy Pro kern mehr Power 


CPU Tests von Vantage sind auch gut da alle Programme alles belasten


----------



## Klos1 (25. Mai 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Man sollte schon mit HT benchen lassen den die CPU hat immer noch nur 4 kerne und halt HT
> 
> Pro kern kann man aber auch mit allen kernen Benchen lassen.
> Cinebench nutzt alle kerne und auch alle threads von HT...
> ...



Ja, so könntest du rechnen, wenn du wüsstest, dann Cinebench zu 100% mit 6 Kernen skaliert. Cinebench scheint zwar ganz gut mit mehr als 4 Kernen zu skalieren, aber 100% werden es nicht sein.
Aber ansonsten sind wir hier jetzt zumindest schon mal auf einen Weg, wo wir uns in etwa darauf einigen können. Nämlich, dass ein spezielles Programm vonnöten ist. Jetzt muss nur noch eine Unbekannte rein, nämlich, wie hoch der prozentuale Gewinn in Cinebench bei einem Hexa gegenüber einem Quad tatsächlich ist. Deine Rechnung würde nämlich wie gesagt nur aufgehen, wenn wir sagen, dass der 970er 100% Vorteil aus seinen zwei zusätzlichen Kernen ziehen würde.


----------



## Littlecool (25. Mai 2011)

Cinebench skaliert sogar mit 24 Threads auf 100% (siehe SR2 mit Xeon)

oder Intel LGA 1567 (Server only) die 8 bzw 10 Kerner sind und davon 4 CPU´s in einem Rack, werden alle auf 100% ausgelastet.

Man kann auch viele andere sachen Zuhilfenahme ziehen 3DMark Vantage CPU Test oder meinetwegen Prime 95 mit Stoppuhr  einfach je durch 4/6/8/10 oder gar 12 Teilen.

ein AMD Phenom II x6 1100T @4Ghz hat 6.23 Punkte kann man jetzt ja ausrechnen selbst mit 6 kernen viel weniger power als Intel Zeugs.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Mai 2011)

100% sehe ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich, wenn ich mir die Benchmarks so ansehe. Bei 100% würde ich mir bei zwei Rechnern, welche an und für sich die gleiche Architektur haben und sich nur darin unterscheiden, dass der eine 4 und der andere 8 Kerne hat, eine Steigerung von annährend 100% erwarten. Aber selbst wenn du Recht hast und Cinebench wirklich zu 100% mit 8 Kernen skalieren würde, so wäre der Test für die Praxis wenig relevant. Denn außerhalb von synthetischen Benchmarks hast du es mit Programmen zu tun, die auch einen Zweck erfüllen und nicht nur zum benchen da sind. Das heißt, dass du immer Leerlauf haben wirst, denn in einem normalen Anwendungsszenario wirst du die Threads an allen Ecken und Enden synchronisieren müssen. Das heißt, dass einzelne Threads auch immer wieder im Leerlauf sind, weil sie auf Daten von anderen Threads warten, die sie zum Weiterarbeiten brauchen. Threads kümmern sich nicht um den Zustand der Daten eines anderen Threads, weswegen es unabdingbar ist, dass du sie an vielen Stellen erstmal schlafen legst, bis gewährleistet ist, dass die benötigten Daten aus einem anderen Thread auch den erwarteten Zustand haben. So hast du im Normalfall ständig irgendwo Leerlauf. 

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: wenn Cinebench wirklich zu 100% mit 8 Kernen skaliert, was ich jetzt weder bestätigen noch abstreiten kann, weil ich schlicht nicht weiß, was es überhaupt berechnet, dann könnte man tatsächlich den Test damit machen und hätte am Ende ein einigermaßen aussagekräftiges Ergebnis.


----------



## Littlecool (26. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt gibt ja auch noch andere benches, Cinebench is eines von vielen.



Bei solchen Benches geht es wenig um den alltäglichen nutzen... nur weis ich das Virtuelle PC´s mit mehr kernen besser laufen und man mehr Virtual PCs machen kann  egal ob jetzt über PC oder über nen Server

Das mit den 100% Leistungssteigerung kann man leider nicht sagen da es immer wieder was neues gibt Intel Sandy 8 Core wirds ja leider nicht auf der gleichen Architektur geben : / Ivy is ja wieder was anderes.

Dennoch Cinebench ist schon sehr zuverlässig in Sachen CPU speed. 

Nur wird 100% CPU Speed wohl kaum jmd brauchen... die einzigen die die brauchen sind fette Rechenzentren wie Road Runner, Octabla oder andere Forschungszentren auf der Welt und da braucht man eben bedingungslose Zuverlässigkeit wie du vll gesagt hast 


Wenn ich mal an den LGA 1567 Server rann komm dann mach ich dort auch mal Cinebench haha 4 CPUs =32 Kerne=64 Threads muhahaha


----------

